# Edificio República del Centro de Lima



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

El "República" es un edificio clásico de los años 40s. De libre perímetro,queda un tanto opacado por compartir la vecindad con el imponente Edificio Rímac. 
Las fotos son de nuestro siempre recordado moderador emérito,Skyperu34,quién obviamente sale en una de las fotos como mostrándonos el siempre hermoso Edificio República.


----------



## -Tanatos (Jun 6, 2007)

ese edificio luce descuidado 

con unas buenas reparacioes quizas pueda ser un atractivo turistico


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

El Flatiron limeño. Lindo edificio.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El edificio es bonito pero el entorno lo mata.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Siempre me gusto este edificio, pienso que se ve muy elegante aunque no sean sus mejores epocas.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

El sobrenombre preciso: "Flatiron peruano" ! como ya lo mencionó pacolam...


----------



## LimaLondon (Sep 16, 2007)

Como ese edifico hay muchos en el centro - pero me parece bien que se preste attencion a edificios en esta manera - mirarlo solo a ese edificio y dar nuetras opiniones.
Me parece un edifico bien bonito y sobrio..pero se podria mantener un poco mejor.


----------



## ropavejero (Aug 6, 2005)

Esa clase de edificios son importantes para una ciudad, muestra el progreso temprano de una ciudad, hace ver a Lima mas interesante.


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

con un buen mantenimiento y limpieza, ese edificio se veria aun mejor.


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Con 10 pisos más sería identico a los que hay en NY.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

si se eliminara el terminal de tepsa seria mucho mejor,, tiene buena panoramica desde el paseo de la republica.. me gusta ese estilo


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*El "Flatiron" peruano...bonita comparación....*


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Dodi, no me había percatado de la existencia de este edificio, es decir que lo veía y no lo veía, será que siempre estuvo así, es decir algo descuidado, los humos de los vehículos como ensucian todas las fachadas.hno:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El edificio tiene un diseño interesante a lo Flatiron. Si limpiaran la fachada (ojo, nada de pintura!) el edificio se vería mucho mejor.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

J Block said:


> El edificio tiene un diseño interesante a lo Flatiron. Si limpiaran la fachada (ojo, nada de pintura!) el edificio se vería mucho mejor.


bueno block, como es de piedra, pero se ve muy sucio, yo si lo pintaría de blanco, además con el cielo gris de Lima como que se e muy triste.....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La fachada del primer nivel me parece que está enchapada con mármol o algo parecido a este, pero en la foto no se aprecia bien.


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

si lo conozco s chvre!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Miraflorino said:


>


Exacto a este me refería, no sabía el nombre, gracias por el dato.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Me gusto el edificio


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Ese edificio siempre me gustó, lástima que no hayan muchas fotos de él


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*es una pena y verguenza a la ves ver lo descuidada y olvidada que se encuentra este precioso edificio..en la ultima foto se nota claramente lo maltratada que esta..tbm opino que no deberia ser pintada pero si Limpiada!!*


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

Ayer pase por el Jirón Lampa y vi que están pintando este edificio de color cemento. Por lo menos se nota mas limpio.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Germinal said:


> Ayer pase por el Jirón Lampa y vi que están pintando este edificio de *color cemento*. Por lo menos se nota mas limpio.


Caray, no sabia que el cemento era un color, supongo que lo que querras decir es que lo están pintando de color gris.

saludos


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

^^
Gris es muy genérico. El color cemento es el tono mas cercano y mas fácilmente distinguible para cualquiera.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Germinal said:


> ^^
> Gris es muy genérico. El color cemento es el tono mas cercano y mas fácilmente distinguible para cualquiera.


Pero estás seguro que lo están pintando? ya que ese edificio originalmente no llevaba pintura, es decir al igual que los edificios de la Plaza San Martín y otros de Lima se les dejaba el color gris del cemento crudo, no será que lo están limpiando con agua a presión?

saludos


----------



## protector88 (Dec 16, 2008)

Espero que solo lo esten lavando y no pintando.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Dentro de un par de horas me voy al MALI...*

y aprovecharé para cerciorarme de si realmente están cometiendo ese atropello que comenta Germinal !!!..sería realmente TERRIBLE..


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Felízmente es un verde medio "amarfilado"...*

Ayer martes a eso de las 4:30 de la tarde,pude constatar que lo está pintando de un verde "amarfilado"..no queda mal,aunque hubiera sido lo ideal que conservara su color original.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Hasta hace poquito estaba así !!!*


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

^^y ahora????


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Imaginatelo verde "amarfilado"

saludos


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

cesium said:


> Imaginatelo verde "amarfilado"
> 
> saludos


Me refería a que muestre alguna foto...como dijo Hasta hace poquito estaba así !!!...xD


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Gary : ahora lo están pintando...*

Ya algún forista le tomará la foto de rigor...


----------

